# Damage to car interior by pax



## xlr8ed (Apr 11, 2016)

What's the process for getting things fixed? I had a drunk pax the other night that broke the rear seat armrest.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Orange president (Mar 25, 2017)

Take picture and submit via help, rider damaged my vehicle. They will ask you to submit an estimate or invoice within 5 business day.


----------



## xlr8ed (Apr 11, 2016)

Orange president said:


> Take picture and submit via help, rider damaged my vehicle. They will ask you to submit an estimate or invoice within 5 business day.


I got the quote this afternoon - the dealer wants $605.00 USD to replace. (parts only) I'm wondering if Uber has a limit?


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

You might get the cleaning fee limits but I seriously doubt you'll recover $600.


----------



## JohnnysUber123 (May 7, 2017)

Go to your green light district, I would not waste time emailing back and forth to a robot.
keep us posted on the outcome!


----------



## cola363 (Apr 24, 2017)

Uber won't release PAX info without a subpoena, and the cleaning fee maxes out at $250. There's no guarantee you'll even get the $250. The damage amount is too little to make financial sense to file an insurance claim. Have you thought about filing a lawsuit?


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Would comprehensive insurance cover this?


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> Would comprehensive insurance cover this?


Yes.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

njn said:


> Yes.


Only if your insurance policy allows you to uber


----------



## xlr8ed (Apr 11, 2016)

I have full coverage, however, if I claim on my comprehensive, there's a $500 deductible anyway. And there is zero reason why I should pay for damage done by negilgent pax.


----------



## xlr8ed (Apr 11, 2016)

At Greenlight in Boston now filling out a report...


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

According to James River their insurance carrier their deductible is $1000, which sucks for any damage under that amount, for that matter even up to 2000 if you have to pay that 1k first.


----------



## xlr8ed (Apr 11, 2016)

Rep said Uber will pay if I win the claim


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

Spotscat said:


> Would comprehensive insurance cover this?


Not if you're not carrying rideshare coverage, and if you lie, well, that's fraud.

The amount isn't enough to justify filing a claim because he's still going to have to pay his deductible.


----------



## AudiMan (May 9, 2017)

I had a angry pax jump out of my car and pick up a another man by the shirt one day. He body slamed him into the side of my car breaking the passenger side mirror. I contacted Uber help and followed the steps. My $570 bill was covered.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

AudiMan said:


> I had a angry pax jump out of my car and pick up a another man by the shirt one day. He body slamed him into the side of my car breaking the passenger side mirror. I contacted Uber help and followed the steps. My $570 bill was covered.


I thought Hulk Hogan could barely walk these days, how did he manage to pick up a fat guy over his (Hulk's) head, gorilla press him a dozen times like he was a feather and body slam him into the car?


----------



## xlr8ed (Apr 11, 2016)

update: Jame River Ins denied payment due to $1000 USD deductible. Boston Police Dept. is issuing a warrant to Uber to obtain the PAX info for Subpoena/Summons to court for damages.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

You could probably fix it yourself with a used matching part off eBay for $20 to $100 depending on the car. Get mac cleaning fee pocket the rest


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

xlr8ed said:


> update: Jame River Ins denied payment due to $1000 USD deductible. Boston Police Dept. is issuing a warrant to Uber to obtain the PAX info for Subpoena/Summons to court for damages.


This is Peggy with uber support,

Please direct your inquiry to the Boston Department.

"I am with the Boston Police department"

"This is Cindy with Uber support, you need a warrant to get that information"

"We alredy sent you a warrant"

"This is Kelly with Uber Support. The driver needs to file an insurance claim first"

50,000 emails later.....

They send the wrong person's contact info from the wrong pickup...

I see this already.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Seems like a waste of your time to go through all of this when you could get a used part and fix it in minutes for almost nothing . Why add all this extra hassle to your life ?


----------

